# jerky recipes



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

wat r sum of your guys recipes


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's a couple of link where this has been discussed before-

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11546

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4078


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Jerkey shooter,the only way to go anymore............Two hours total time from start to finish,can't beat that...............


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

One of my favorites is my easiest and quickest. I get a goose breast that is frozen just enough that it is firm and can be sliced very thin. I slice it and marinate it in Worcestershire sauce then sprinkle some course ground pepper over it, then let it go. Delicious.


----------

